# invoices and contracts



## robdavis305 (Aug 30, 2009)

just started taking photos and have had several people wanting me to do it for money. ive had 3 couples ask me to do their weddings and have no idea about what invoices or contracts should say.any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Aug 30, 2009)

It's time to polish up your business skills then.


First business skill. Learn to use a search engine.
Second business skill. Find a CODB calculator (cost of doing business) using skill #1.
At the least, contracts you write need to be reviewed by a local attorney to ensure they conform to local, county, and state law.
You'll also need a properly worded (for your state)model release and in the case of some wedding venues a property release (for the state where the property is).
There are a couple of books that give examples and the reasons for contract wording. Tad Crawford wrote a good one, _*Business and Legal Forms for Photographers, *_and he provides sample contracts on a CD that comes with the book.

There are other business practices that work well for photographers. John Harrington and the ASMP (American Socirty of Media Photographers) both publish very good books describing best photography business practices.
*Best Business Practices for Photographers* Harrington
_*Professional Business Practices in Photography *_the ASMP

Legal documents, like contracts and invoices, require capital letters and proper puctuation to be effective, so you'll need to practice using the shift key too.

You can find more information here www.asmp.org with sample business forms, pricing guidelines, business and legal FAQ's, etc.

Good luck in your new venture.

A successful photography business is *way more about business* than it is about photography.

Don't forget that you'll need to check about your local business licensing rules, and your state government will expect you to collect and forward to them the appropriate sales taxes.

Lastly, Uncle Sam (and the State) will have some expectations about proper record business record keeping and income tax payments, if required by your businesses income level.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## KmH (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, don't forget you'll need business liability insurance too. Many wedding venues won't let you shoot on their premises without proof you have it.


----------



## mariusz (Sep 1, 2009)

these are good thoughts


----------

